# autumn blaze maple



## JennyB (Apr 23, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

poisonous?

I have been looking through the net, but can't find anywhere(so far  ) that says it is a true red maple and the leaves are poisonous. It is a cross between a silver and red maple. My hubby brought this $40. tree home today and is now ticked off at me because I told him, it might BE poisonous...so could any of you really GREAT plant/tree experts help me out?

Hubby is making me crazy




:

Thanks in advance,

Jenny


----------



## susanne (Apr 23, 2007)

Jenny,

Since your new tree is a red maple cross, I would not take a chance...especially since there a re so many beautiful trees available. Remember that red maple is not merely harmful, but deadly to horses.

I understand your husband's frustration, as I am a mad gardener and am constantly evaluating what plants are safe for my gardens.

I am extremely cautious regarding all maples with red leaves or red fall coloring...very difficult, as I love Japanese maples. I grow only the green-leaved varieties,, clean up fall leaves even of these trees immediately, and plant them far from the horses. We have vine maples everywhere, but you can't avoid these growing wild in the northwest, and my understanding is that they are not toxic.


----------



## Lauralee (Apr 23, 2007)

As long as your horses do not have access to the red leaves in the autumn, the tree should be fine.

Where did you intend to plant your tree?


----------



## JennyB (Apr 23, 2007)

font=Comic Sans Ms][SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

Hi Susanne and Lauralee,

I thought since it was crossed with a red maple, that it just might be trouble. He said, he won't get rid of it until we know for sure. He wants to plant it in the front of his shop which is a ways from the barn, but the wind blows here a lot and we have a regular green maple tree in front of our house closer to the barn. The leaves travel with the wind. I have not see many in there and not seen them munching on any leaves--too much grass to eat. This tree can grow as tall as 40 feet tall and the wind will blow the leaves down into the pasture. :new_shocked:

There are SOOOO many nice plants, bushes and trees out there and I agree with you Susanne, I love the Japanese maples, but there are also SOOO many that are poisonous. After a friends stallion and filly died from injesting BOXWOOD leaves, we must be SOOO careful. :new_shocked:

My husband Loves to buy plants and it's starting to drive him crazy  when he finds something nice, only to find it is poisonous



:

Time to be aware also if you have any poisonous plants like Boxwood, red maples or all the other beautiful plants to either pull them up or re-consider buying them.. :no:

Thanks gals,

Jenny

[/font]


----------



## coopermini (Apr 23, 2007)

On the tree you that you are talking about what is the scientific name of it. It should be listed on the tag or conatiner. Red maple is Acer Rubrum L. and silver maple is Acer saccharinum L.

Not sure why a nursery would cross these 2 maples as neither adds much to the other.

Now is the maple you have actually a Crimson Maple? These trees have red/maroon leaves all summer. A red maple has green leaves that turn redish in the fall. I have not seen where Crimson maples are poisonous as they are not a red maple.

I'm not sure about your area but where we are there are thousands of red maple growing wild in all directions and it would be hard to find a horse pasture with out a red maple in it or next to it.

Mark


----------



## jacks'thunder (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi and your 100% right with being worried about this tree! Being a cross it's iffy. I worked at a nursey for years and people loved this tree because of the quailtys that both of the crosses bring. Red maple being a nice strong growth pattern and beautiful fall color and the silver maple because it's quicker growing habbit. Personal opinion...... I'd keep it if you could put it as far away from the pasture as possable. Take in to concideration the way your wind comes from most of the time, your distance from the pasture, and the size this tree will get with time. It's a lovely tree full grown and you just may be able to enjoy it with the proper placement.

Good luck with you decision!





Leya


----------



## coopermini (Apr 24, 2007)

Leya,

Thats interesting that the red and silver cross is popular. Around here Silvers are all planted or seeded from nearby plantings and they are known to not be very sturdy as they tend to lose limbs in wind, snow and ice storms. They do grow quick. The reds here are not very sturdy either as they are very suseptable to wind and ice damage as well. They also tend to have lots of issues with heartwood dieing and rotting. Amazing how the same tree can thrive in different climates.

Mark


----------



## SilverDollar (Apr 24, 2007)

If you Google toxic plants for horses, you'll get loads of information. Here are some links with good information, and some have great photos. You can also add your state in the Google search for more specific geographic information.

Cornell http://www.ansci.cornell.edu/plants/horselist.html

ASPCA http://www.aspca.org/site/PageServer?pagen...orsetoxicplants

Equisearch http://www.equisearch.com/horses_care/feed...splants_041105/

Oregon State http://extension.oregonstate.edu/linn/cont...oisonplants.php

North Carolina http://polk.ces.ncsu.edu/content/PlantsWee...source=caldwell

Regards,

Rebecca


----------

